# Wheel Sealant Mini Test: Update 3 Conclusion



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

As there are so many wheel sealants and other combinations of LSPs that can be used on Alloys I decided to trial a few on the daily drive to see if there was much difference and maybe ultimately settle for just one (until something new comes out that is). I have tried loads over the years but decided to settle on a few that I come back to, with the addition of one that I have only tried once before but was very impressed with. So the candidates were:

1. Chemical Guys Wheel Guard.
2. Zaino Z-CS.
3. Planet Polish Wheel Seal + Shine.
4. SRP/FK1000P

To keep things simple I will give a brief summary of what I think are the main areas when looking for a Wheel Sealant and then ultimately score them. Each wheel was cleaned fully with Megs Wheel Brightener and then clayed to give a good base for the product under test and each product has 2x layers.

*Ease of Use*

CG Wheel Guard:

The GC Wheel Guard is easy to apply, and then it is left to haze before removing. It is fairly easy to remove as well. However I did find out of the 4 this was the trickiest in terms of application as it didn't always spread that well meaning it could be trickier to remove sometimes, but this wasn't a huge problem.

Zaino-CS:

This has to be the easiest to apply - simply spray on and leave according to the instructions. Admittedly once I had sprayed it on the wheel, I then spread the product lightly using a MF to ensure an even coverage but even so it was very easy to work with.

Plant Polish WS+S:

This was the second easiest to apply - as it went on nice and easy with a Foam Applicator, was left to haze and came off very easy. Not much else to say really as it was so easy and very nice to use.

SRP/FK1000P

I picked this combo as I have found it worked well in the past. However the biggest problem here is the application as it requires 3x applications - 1x SRP and 2x FK1000P. You could simply use the FK1000P, however I wanted to make sure it had a good base and also provided some 'polishing' action such as the CG Wheel Guard to make a comparison. The SRP went on fine, and came off easy enough as did the FK1000P however it did take the longest out of the 4 and required additional applicators so this was the most time consuming out of the four.

*Durability*

Too early to tell as they have only been on for about 3-4 weeks so there is very very little between them; however as a rough guide for now I would say the Planet Polish WS+S and the SRP/FK1000P are equal, with the CG Wheel Guard very close behind and the Zaino Z-CS very close again.

_Watch this space for an update towards Christmas._

*Looks*

Again in terms of looks it was all very close (hence the lack of photos) and if I am brutally honest there was very little in it. IMO the Zaino offered the best looks as it was glossier when compared to the others. I would then say the Planet Polish followed by the CG WG and SRP/FK1000P following closely behind.

Like I say it was very tough to really differentiate between them in terms of looks IMO but then maybe it's just my eyes!

*Conclusion.*

My initial thoughts are swaying towards the Planet Polish Wheel Sealant and Shine as it is well priced (the cheapest) compared to the others, easy to use, great looks and so far offering good durability.

If you are looking for a WO/WO product for your paintwork as well then the Zaino Z-CS maybe the best choice as it avoids buying another product, however I am not sure I would recommend this purely for wheels due to the price and (the not quite so good, but still good) durability.

The FK1000P/SRP combo is also very good, with good looks and great durability but is that bit more fiddly than say the Planet Polish in terms of application. But again if you already have these products and use them on your paintwork plus don't mind spending a bit more time then this is a very good choice.

Again the CG Wheel Guard is good, with nice looks, and good durability. It is also easy enough to use but the others beat it in this area. If you are after a dedicated wheel sealant then I would recommend the Planet Polish over this one in teems of price, durability and ease of use.

I will do a full conclusion once the durability results are in, however none of the above will disappoint IMO and all offer great looks and protection for your wheels.

_(Pending durability tests)_


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

How has this not received more attention? Cool test, thanks for all the reviewing. I want to try out WS+S since I have always used Poorboys Wheel Sealant but I have to see what international shipping is going to cost. 

I wish you included PB's, but great job!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

christian900se said:


> How has this not received more attention? Cool test, !


Your right its a nice little test of some of the most popular types of wheel sealant, very helpful.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It a great test:thumb:I have a feeling the SRP/FK combo will last the longest.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Regarding the PB's I found this to last slightly longer than the CG if that helps - so consider that when I write my conclusions :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Hoping to clean the car tomorrow so look out for an update :thumb:


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Looking forward to it, in for the update.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Right so a quick update:

I guess as they have only been on for just over a month it is hard to tell as TBH they are all doing a top job. In terms of being able to clean them I guess the FK1000P and Planet Polish may be slightly better.

I'll report back in a few weeks when things should be a bit more interesting :thumb:


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Good idea and thread, defo subscribe to this and await eagerly for the results, i currently have the CG wheel sealant after everyone's rave reviews on here. However I must be the only one let down, its a good product don't get me wrong, just don't think its as good as everyone says it is. Like yourself it do not find application easy due to the thickness, and don't think its "easy" to do an even coat...but that might just be my amateur skills!


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2009)

Any pics?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

lpoolck said:


> Good idea and thread, defo subscribe to this and await eagerly for the results, i currently have the CG wheel sealant after everyone's rave reviews on here. However I must be the only one let down, its a good product don't get me wrong, just don't think its as good as everyone says it is. Like yourself it do not find application easy due to the thickness, and don't think its "easy" to do an even coat...but that might just be my amateur skills!


It's not my favourite product either. Used it four or five times now and found durability to be rather poor. I much prefer Jetseal109 for durability but for looks now I just use a spray of Zaino Z8. The hunt goes on though for something which offers both. Maybe give the Planet polish stuff a try at some point when funds allow.
Thanks Mr ahaydock:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

You forgot Opti Seal which is the dogs cahonas!!!! Loads of protection and loads of flake pop.


----------



## GTI Guy (Oct 27, 2007)

An excellent test, waiting with interest to see the final results. 

One thing I would note on the durability front though is that the front wheels are going to lead a harder life in terms of being bombarded with red-hot brake dust in comparison to the rears. Not saying you should rotate the wheels front to rear halfway through or anything, just if the combos that fail first happen to be on the front wheels, it's not conclusive that the durability of these is any worse compared to the others as the testing conditions are not identical.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> You forgot Opti Seal which is the dogs cahonas!!!! Loads of protection and loads of flake pop.


I use ZCS and love it for its ease do you think opti seal is better/ if so why?

Mr haydock nice test and one to try me thinks


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.



GTI Guy said:


> An excellent test, waiting with interest to see the final results.
> 
> One thing I would note on the durability front though is that the front wheels are going to lead a harder life in terms of being bombarded with red-hot brake dust in comparison to the rears. Not saying you should rotate the wheels front to rear halfway through or anything, just if the combos that fail first happen to be on the front wheels, it's not conclusive that the durability of these is any worse compared to the others as the testing conditions are not identical.


Yes I did think that when I started - cheers :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice little read, look forward to the updates 

Baz


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm very keen to see the results of this test, my dad has just bought a new car with what appear to be polished diamond cut alloys, I know they are a swine for blistering and corroding so want to be sure they are sealed pretty damn quick with something durable!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Quick Update: I gave the car a much needed wash as it was filthy and had covered loads of miles in the last 2 weeks. No pics I'm afraid but the wheels were disgusting so I gave the car a soak in some AB SSF, let it dwell for 5 mins before blasting the car with the Karcher.

Out of all 4 the Wheel with the Planet Polish Wheel Sealant cleaned up the best without having to take the EZ or Mitt to it.

The test will continue for a few more weeks or so yet, however as I am due to pick up my new car this Saturday and I have 4 new shiny wheels sat waiting for it in my Garage, the Planet Polish Wheel Sealant will go on all 4 as a results on this test so far :thumb:

Watch this space...


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Which wheel was the PP on? Front or back?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Which wheel was the PP on? Front or back?


Front.

For some reason the wheels on this little VW Fox get dirty so quickly - much more so than any of my Audis


----------



## edition (Sep 7, 2008)

Fk for me!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

*Update 2*

Right so a couple of months has gone by and here are my thoughts so far:

My favourite has to be the Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine as it was very easy on and off, is very durable and offers good looks.

I think the FK1000P has the edge in terms of durability but was not as easy to apply as the Planet Polish (although still easy enough), however I do find cleaning slightly easier on the Planet Polish Wheel.

The CG Wheel Guard is holding up well, but not as good as the FK or Planet Polish and was harder to apply.

The Zaino-CS is currently losing the durability battle, but was the easiest to apply and I think has the edge in terms of looks as it offers a glossier finish (to me anyway).

At the moment my choice and recommendation would be (assuming existing products and money isn't a factor) for 2x layers of the Planet Polish topped with a layer of Zaino-CS. However this is a rather expensive and over the top way to protect your wheels. It all depends, as if you already own say FK1000P and don't want a dedicated wheel sealant then use that on your wheels as I would say it seems pointless to buy a dedicated wheel sealant.

However if you do want a dedicated product then go for the Planet Polish :thumb:

I will report back again in a months time.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> However if you do want a dedicated product then go for the Planet Polish


I still haven`t had to reapply the single coat of PPWS yet


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

PPWS is THE best wheel product I've ever used, so I'm glad to see it's doing so well here


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for continuing the review! I really want to try out PPWS now but will see about international shipping to the states.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Glad to see there are some other fans out there. This bad weather will be a good test also :thumb:


----------



## Blw (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for this post, i've been using FK on my wheels as I had it laying about and didnt feel upto buying a dedicated sealent. Good to see how it compares to the other products out there.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Blw said:


> Thanks for this post, i've been using FK on my wheels as I had it laying about and didnt feel upto buying a dedicated sealent. Good to see how it compares to the other products out there.


Well that's the thing if you already have FK1000P then it does make sense to just use that :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

*Update 3: Conclusion*

*Wheel Sealant Conclusion*

Right the time has come to reach my final conclusion after my Wheel Sealant test and it hasn't altered from my last update.

All of the products I reviewed are very capable and each has its own merits. However in terms of a dedicated wheel sealant then I would have to say it is the Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine due to its excellent durability, ease of application, good looks and sensible price. 2x layers were easy on and off and after months of poor weather it is still holding out.

The SRP/FK1000P combo was very good and lasted almost as long as the Planet Polish (I actually anticipated it to do better), however it is slightly trickier to apply (but still easy enough) and if you omit the SRP it would be even easier. I would say if you were using FK1000P on the rest of the car then use it on the wheels as well unless you felt the need for a dedicated wheel product in your collection.

The CG lasted well also but is trickier in terms of application, and was beaten (just slightly) by the Planet Polish and FK1000P for durability. Also it is the most expensive here so again this lets it down slightly. Not a bad product by any means but if it were my money it wouldn't be spent here on a dedicated product.

Finally the Zaino-CS is the easiest in terms of application - a simple few sprays and quick wipe of an MF. It also had the edge in terms of looks with a nice 'glassy' finish that to me was more noticeable after application when compared to the others. However it was the least durable and is pricey if to be used just for wheels. Once again if you are already using it on the paint then I would say use it on the wheels as it does a good job and can be simply topped up when you do the rest of the car.

If like me you are lucky enough to have the Planet Polish and Zaino-CS, then this is my favourite combo for protecting wheels. Currently my car is wearing 2x layers of Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine with a final layer of Zaino-CS for a bit of extra protection and 'bling'. I then simply top up with the Zaino until it is time for the wheels to come off for a good clean.

HTHs :thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Cheers for the review and the final conclusion.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for sharing!

I have to say though, that I find CG WG very easy to apply. I didn't have any problem buffing it even if applied to thick.


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Cheers, i'll be getting some PPWS next then :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

good review!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

toni said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I have to say though, that I find CG WG very easy to apply. I didn't have any problem buffing it even if applied to thick.


Thanks and the CG is OK to apply, its just the others are easier IMO.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice write up mate, been looking for a dedicated wheel sealant to try.

Would this work 2x layers of the Planet Polish topped with a layer of Jetseal 109?

Would the Jetseal bond ok with the Planet Polish?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> *Wheel Sealant Conclusion*
> 
> Right the time has come to reach my final conclusion after my Wheel Sealant test and it hasn't altered from my last update.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this Alex:thumb: Do you think where the wheels were had any bearing on the results?. ie front or back or near side or off side as the front wheels always get the worst of the weather and especially the nearside?


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

Great test.

I too feel that Planet Polish is excellent for the price. Being an owner of "_absolute-beeyatch-to-clean_" multispoke alloys, the thought of applying wheel sealant doesn't make me jump for joy (awkward and time consuming come to mind!), but PPWS&S is a breeze to put on and take off.

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Matt197 said:


> Nice write up mate, been looking for a dedicated wheel sealant to try.
> 
> Would this work 2x layers of the Planet Polish topped with a layer of Jetseal 109?
> 
> Would the Jetseal bond ok with the Planet Polish?


not sure on that one, although either on their own are rummored to be very durable


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

chillly said:


> Thanks for this Alex:thumb: Do you think where the wheels were had any bearing on the results?. ie front or back or near side or off side as the front wheels always get the worst of the weather and especially the nearside?


What type of wheel was the test carried out on (alloy) and does the finish of wheel make a difference or not really as by polishing it you are providing a key for the sealant to adhere to 

Thought I was set on FK1000 but PPSS may be the way forward


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Matt197 said:


> Would this work 2x layers of the Planet Polish topped with a layer of Jetseal 109?
> 
> Would the Jetseal bond ok with the Planet Polish?


Doubt it would bond, could adhere, but spoil WSAS `nonstick` qualities.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I have the wheel seal and shine and to be honest i found it fiddly to apply even with the applicator,i didnt find it left a shine that i was expecting 
Im now giving autoglyms wheel seal and go and i find it great to apply with the spraycan and realy easy to get in the nooks and crannys,it also brings any dust or tar off you have missed when buffing it off
I have not tested for durabillity or ease of cleaning the wheels after they have been soiled again
Im going to try some others and try find what i like best from differant makes


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Wheels on my mind now the sun promises to come out*

Hi Alex :thumb: , just a quick line to thank you for such an informative and interesting thread, today I gave the grundon a treat and found my old Lexus underneath. A bath, brush up and Serious Performance Show detailer and apart from the wheels looks better than new. Apart from the one spanner in the works it seams like a done deal, WS&S so a big thank you for what was about to be my next little head ache.

Big Respect indeed and thanks from all at Team Face :wave:

(Mike Jack & Joe)


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

Very informative - thanks. 
I use Chemical Guys "Blitz" spray sealant on my wheels - they come up a real treat and very durable too. Simple to use.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

RETRO_AL said:


> I have the wheel seal and shine and to be honest i found it fiddly to apply even with the applicator,i didnt find it left a shine that i was expecting
> Im now giving autoglyms wheel seal and go and i find it great to apply with the spraycan and realy easy to get in the nooks and crannys,it also brings any dust or tar off you have missed when buffing it off
> I have not tested for durabillity or ease of cleaning the wheels after they have been soiled again
> Im going to try some others and try find what i like best from differant makes


Hi Al.

Looking at the intricate design of your wheels I am not surprised it was a bit more tricky than most would experience with our applicator. I would recommend a spray type sealant for your situation. What does surprise me is the lack of shine you mention. From the many pics people have posted up on DW and other forums the finish is amoung the best out there.

If you do other cars give it another go (on a less intricate design for example) as I would be very interested to know if you don't get a better shine next time out:thumb:


----------

